# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti bektashi >  Poezi mistike

## ArtanMasa

Mensur Hallaxhi


1. Kurrë nuk lind e kurrë sperëndon dielli Për mua, pa qenë Ti qëllimi im- Asnjëherë sulem të flas me njerëzit Pa u sosur Ti fjala ime.- Asnjë kupë ujë nuk pi me etje Pa u shfaqur n qelq pamja Jote.- Asnjë hukamë e hareshme a e trishtë sdel prej meje, Që s lidhet me Tëndin kujtimin.


2. Një rreze drite prej dashurisë sime tmadhe U pri kah nata dhe vizlloi pa perëndim. Dielli i ditës mundet ta ndrijë natën. Dielli i zemrës nuk njeh muzgëtim.


3. Ti rrjedh me zemrës dhe lëvores së saj, Ashtu siç lotët rrjedhin prej këngësh, Vetëdijen e zemrës banon në thellnajë Ashtu si shpirti thellë ntrup banon. Asgjë e palëvizshme nuk mund të regëtijë, Nëse së brendshmi Ti nuk e trazon.


4. Ju doni të përmbahem,- por si vallë?! Zemra nuk mundet të rrojë larg zemrës. Shpirtin tim trazon ky shpirti Yt, Herë i vjen pranë e herë është largim Unë jam Ti, tamam si Ti, Unë Je, qëllim për mua, synimi im.


5. Me timin është përzierë shpirti Yt Krejt si myshku me ambrën trazojn aromat, Gjith ç Ti prek, duhet tmë prekë saora, Kështu Ti je unë-një unitet i pandarë.


6. Përzierë është shpirti im me Tëndin, Siç vera përzihet me ujët kthjellor Nëse Ty diç të trazon, më trazon edhe mua, Se unë edhe Ti jemi gjithkund e prorë.


7. Unë jam ai që unë dua, Ai që unë e dua- është unë- dy shpirtëra në një Trup. Atë ti ke parë nëse më sheh mua Dhe nëse sheh Atë, na ke parë të dyve.


8. Zemra mu përpi prej dëshirash e ëndjesh- Ato u bënë njësh, qyshse vështrimi im zgjodhi Ty! Nëse duhet tmë duan, le tmë duan tani, Qyshse Ti je Zoti im, jam unë Zot i qënies. Më qortojnë mua miq edhe armiq, Se askush sma njohu gjerësinë e dhëmbjes. U lashë botën njerëzve dhe besimin e tyre Në dashurinë tënde, Ty, Botë dhe i besimit thelb.


9. O më e larta dëshira ime, pa vështro! Unë jam përplot me plagë për Ty dhe mua. Ti më ushqeve mua der në çastin që mendova: Ti me të vërtetë unë je. Dhe kur qeshë përhumbur në magjepsje, Aherë përmes Teje më le të shbëhem Ti. Ti je në botën time m e larta shenjtëri, Mbas vdekjes sime e amëshuemja qetësi, Dhe përveç Teje askush smë është besuar, Se shpresë e as frikë unë nuk kam, si Ti. Kopsht i blatimit tënd harliset mrekullisht, Në vetë përmbledh çdo art e mençuri. Dhe nëse diç dëshiroj o Zoti im, Je Ti çdo ëndërr dhe dëshirë për mua.


10. Në zemër vendi Yt është e gjithë zemra, Se vëndin tënd asgjë e krijuar se trazon. Shpirti im Të m


ban mes kockës dhe lëkurës, Sikur të humbja Ty, çmendon se do bëja paskëtaj? 11. O shenjtëria ime! Me gjithçka timen- Qarkoj unë dashurinë Tënde. Ti më ke zbuluar, derisa mendoja, Ti të ishe në shpirtin tim. Unë ktheva zemrën time kah çështë jashtë Teje,- Dhe nuk mund të shoh, sikur çdo gjë tmë jetë e huaj. Dhe mund të shoh që Ti më je besim. Këtu unë dergjem në burg të jetës, Krejt mbyllur nga afria e besimit tënd, Shkëputmë Zot nga kjo hapsanë drejt Teje.-


12. Gjithë vorbulla ime të mban Ty shenjtërisht,- Dhe çka mendoj për ty është çoroditje, Ah, më ka çoroditur dashuria- Dhe një vetull harkore. Dhe kjo do të thotë dashuri Për atë që afria është vetëm zhgënjim.


13. Kur Ty të mendoj më fërgëllojnë kordat, E kur të harroj-Sa vuajtje e dhimbje!- Unë tu luta nga thellësi e zemrës, Tërë plagët e dhimbjeve ti shëroje.- Unë të dishroj Ty, dhe jo për Shpërblimin. Më tepër të dua për ndëshkimin.- Sepse kërkova gjithë çkisha nevojë, Veç jo çmë ngazëllente përmes vuajtjes.- Lëvduar qoftë e fshehta rrezëllitse e Zotit Që të vërtetat i tregoi njerëzisë, Dhe në krijesën e tij u përhap, Në ngjizjen e atij që ha e pi. Gjersa krijesa Atë tshihte me sy, Si në çastin kur vetulla prek vetullën.


14. Në zemrën time vorbullojnë Të gjitha mendimet për Ty. Nuk flet asgjë tjetër gjuha Veç dashurisë sime për Ty. Nëse kthehem nga Lindja, Rrezaton Ti në Lindje mbi mua, Nëse kthehem nga Perëndimi Më qëndron para syve Ti mua, Nëse drejtohem kah lartësia, Je Ti më lart se lartësia, Nëse drejtohem së poshtmi- Ti aty je prapë kudo. Je Ai që i jep vend gjithsekujt, Por vendi i gjithkujt nuk je. Ti në çdo gjë je gjithçkaja,- Dhe jo i përkohshëm si ne.- Je zemra ime, vetëdija, Mendimi im e je shpirti, Je ritmi im i frymëmarrjes, Nyje e zemrës më je.

----------

